# How to get puppy to sleep through the night



## Natasha0b (Dec 27, 2017)

My puppy seems to like the crate, i introduced it slowly and he does seem to enjoy it...even going in sometime to hang out with the door open.

The issue is that he wakes up several times a night and whines...When we first put him in bed he whines for maybe a minute or two but quickly goes to sleep...Then he wakes up at 1 and I'm so paranoid of an accident I let him out to pee and put him back in, but then he wakes up again around 3:30 and again around 5:30 and I'm not sure if he actually need to go to the washroom or if this is becoming a habit...

Any advice on how to fix this or train him to sleep through the night?


----------



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

How old is the pup?


----------



## Natasha0b (Dec 27, 2017)

He’s 8 weeks....i know hes super young...is it normal for them to get up in the middle of the night? I’m scared he’ll make a habit of it.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

It's normal for pups that young to sometimes not be able to hold their bladder all night. I try to judge it, if he just went out I might not take him out right away and see if he persists. Night time potty trips I don't make a big deal about either unlike day time potty trips, take the pup outside, wait a few minutes if he doesn't potty then right back in the crate he goes. Don't play with him or reward him in any way for waking you up if he didn't go. I don't treat for night time potty trips but I will use a quiet verbal reward.. that way the pup isn't learning to just get up in the middle of the night to get snacks. Around that age my pup was waking me up at least once in the middle of the night, and after a week or so he was able to sleep all the way through. Every puppy is different. You must keep in mind he is just a little baby still.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

My pups didn't need to go out in the night after they were 10 weeks old, given that there are no health issues. I feed them the last meal at around 6.00 PM, take water away at 8.00 P. Go to bed at 11.00 PM, get up at 6.30 AM. Has always worked well.


----------



## r3tro23 (Dec 30, 2017)

I feed my 12 week old pup at 5pm for the last meal of the day. Remove water at 6pm, is this too early if I play with him later? I am thinking to give him water later, but limit it. Although, removing water at 6pm is working and he is sleeping from 9:30pm to 6:30am. :smile2:


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Natasha0b said:


> My puppy seems to like the crate, i introduced it slowly and he does seem to enjoy it...even going in sometime to hang out with the door open.
> 
> The issue is that he wakes up several times a night and whines...When we first put him in bed he whines for maybe a minute or two but quickly goes to sleep...Then he wakes up at 1 and I'm so paranoid of an accident I let him out to pee and put him back in, but then he wakes up again around 3:30 and again around 5:30 and I'm not sure if he actually need to go to the washroom or if this is becoming a habit...
> 
> Any advice on how to fix this or train him to sleep through the night?


My puppy was 8 weeks as well and had the same exact problem as you're explaining. She's two days shy of 17 weeks now and sleeps great. What you're explaining, ours did that for just a week. I talked with the trainer we've been working with about it back then and what she suggested worked. First thing she explained was to have the crate in the master bedroom, close to your bed, which we were already doing. She asked when Mei, dogs name, last has a drink of water and when we put her down and I said 6pm is last to drink and goes down at 8pm. She said Mei shouldn't have to go to the bathroom every two hours throughout the night, just as you're explaining. Some other things I was doing was playing puppy sleep music on youtube for Mei and that seemed to help. The trainer said whenever she wakes up, to just tap her crate and give a command. Ours was "down". She said that will just let the puppy know you're still in the room. She explained young puppies, especially 8 weeks, separated from their litter will have some anxiety and wake up throughout the night. I swear, it was probably only a couple days of tapping her kennel to let her know we're there fixed the problem. I was paranoid about Mei having an accident in her kennel too, but she has not had one accident since we brought her home...knock on wood.

Hope this helps! Wish I saw your post when you first posted it!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

r3tro23 said:


> I feed my 12 week old pup at 5pm for the last meal of the day. Remove water at 6pm, is this too early if I play with him later? I am thinking to give him water later, but limit it. Although, removing water at 6pm is working and he is sleeping from 9:30pm to 6:30am. :smile2:


We used to remove Mei's water at 6pm too. With the evenings going longer with daylight, she is pretty active even up until she goes down at 8pm. Because of this I'm not worried about her having an accident in the kennel so I let her have water when she wants up until 745pm. It's funny though, once 8pm hits she is completely done and just plops down lol. I'll let her lay on the bed for a bit until she completely falls asleep, then put her in the kennel and she gets up around the same as yours!

Funny on the bed when she lays down, if anyone lays next to her or tries to cuddle she'll get up and move to another spot. She HATES cuddling, its kind of funny. When she moves to another spot, she plops down and does a huff sound like she's being annoyed by us LOL.


----------

